# Why the price gouging



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello All

I was wanting to get some parboiled rice for storage. I was on a site, will not mention name, and they had parboiled rice 3 lbs for $29.00 at first I thought it might be multiple bags because one of the images showed 10 bags, but no it was for one bag.

I did some calculations and I can get from Walmart, 30lbs of rice for about $18.00 and from different sources can get 5 gal bucket, Gamma Lid, Mylar Bag, and oxygen absorber for about $14.00 So for $3.00 more I can have 10x the amount.

I understand certain foods such as premium canned meat and freeze dried foods will sell for a premium but rice? 

Am I missing something here.

al


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope, nothing but greed and a seller taking advantage of the market to make a buck off suckers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

agmccall said:


> Hello All
> 
> I was wanting to get some parboiled rice for storage. I was on a site, will not mention name, and they had parboiled rice 3 lbs for $29.00 at first I thought it might be multiple bags because one of the images showed 10 bags, but no it was for one bag.
> 
> ...


One in a while, at both the Walmart and Sears websites, it will show astronomical prices for items that should be 1/100th of the price.

I don't know if the algorithms or something else gets screwed up in the system but....

Go back and check it out again...


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Robie said:


> One in a while, at both the Walmart and Sears websites, it will show astronomical prices for items that should be 1/100th of the price.
> 
> I don't know if the algorithms or something else gets screwed up in the system but....
> 
> Go back and check it out again...


It wasn't at one of the big sites, this is a small site that sells prepper supplies exclusively. Also, sites like Walmart and Sears are now allowing private sellers to sell their products just like amazon.

Sometimes you will see on amazon where someone is selling a can of keystone ground beef for $14.00 where the competitive prices should be around $4.00-$5.00, those high prices are from sellers trying to take advantage.

al


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm just saying....there have been more than a half dozen times I've gone to the Sears site looking for I dunno...a wrench.
All the prices during that visit will be just stupid...the wrench....$238.00...a hammer....$119.

So, I'm just wondering if something gets fouled up internally that shows the price.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

agmccall said:


> Hello All
> 
> I was wanting to get some parboiled rice for storage. I was on a site, will not mention name, and they had parboiled rice 3 lbs for $29.00 at first I thought it might be multiple bags because one of the images showed 10 bags, but no it was for one bag.
> 
> ...


You can get a vacuum sealer, and package rice and beans in easier to use family size packs.
I purchased one on amazon, the gamekeeper or something by foodsaver, and I love it.
Then add a O2 absorber, in each bag. We have ours in a rolling storage box, with a decent seal and lid. 
Good luck, and keep us posted what you decide.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This happened all over in Dec 2012 after the school shooting. Guns and ammo went nuts. Supply and demand. Caviat Emptor


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

check this out https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_...iled+rice&qid=1505399223&sort=price-desc-rank

6 packs of uncle ben $74... unlike what some people think, the internet is not PERFECT and mistakes are made


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@agmccall Some times these "specialty" websites try to take advantage of people. 95% of prepping is common sense. Sam's Club, Wal Mart or Gordon Foods (just a few examples) sell bulk foods that you can process yourself for pennies after an initial investment. For example someone mentioned a "Foodsaver" those are worth their weight in gold and will save you money in the long run. Mylar bags and buckets with "Gamma" lids were also mentioned. You can get Gamma lids on line or at Lowes. Shop around before you start throwing the green around. There is a lot of good info on this forum. drill down and see what you can find


----------

